# Hudson river stripers



## heycookieman (Apr 26, 2015)

Well the run has started and I'll be fishing north of newburgh n.y. I have then first 2 weeks off in may and a slip at a marina so I can just drive and go. I live over an hour from the marina so I don't have to tow it every day. Well with any luck I'll have pics to post starting next week. If anyone else gets any stripers from the area lets see the pics. Thanks and Good luck


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 27, 2015)

They are still coming up the bay - you should do well!


Lots of fun on the flats


----------



## heycookieman (May 5, 2015)

Got out Sunday early afternoon 2 fish. Biggest fish was 9LBs.


----------



## heycookieman (May 5, 2015)

15 lbs.
Monday got out early with my brother-in-law. Fished about 7 hrs and caught 9 fish total in the boat!!
My brother-in-law had 6 I had 3 the largest was 19 LBs.


----------



## heycookieman (May 5, 2015)

Today went with my friend on his tin boat and caught 7 and a 1/4 check these out!


----------



## duckfish (May 5, 2015)

Congrats! Nice fish. All my stripers so far this season have looked pretty much like your 1/4 fish.


----------

